# 2017 Annual Dues



## DVC Mike (Nov 7, 2016)

They've been released...

*DVC 2017 Annual Dues Announced*


----------



## littlestar (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## DVC Mike (Nov 8, 2016)

Some reference information:
*
2017 DVC Annual Dues

Historical Annual Dues: 1991 - 2017

DVC Resort Budgets: 2017
*


----------



## rhonda (Nov 8, 2016)

Thank you, Mike -- I really enjoy your update to the tables of historical data!

*THANK YOU!*


----------



## Culli (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks Mike...SSR is still the best bang for your buck when you combine buy in cost and annual dues


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you Mike!!


----------

